# why no Beretta model with all-the-best options available ?



## mom040267 (Dec 12, 2016)

There are different Beretta models with upgraded features (like 92G-SD) but there is no model that includes all "high-end" features, combined:

Brigadier slide
Stainless steel frame, slide & barrel (Inox)
Picatinny rail
Upgraded sights
Vertec grips
Decock-only

All these features are available in separate models - but not combined. Why is that, is that a marketing ploy so that we are forced to buy several pistols ?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Maybe your best bet would be to ask Beretta Customer Service about this.
They may be able to offer you a workaround, or a custom-assembled pistol to your specifications.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

One problem I see is where you live. A firearm has to be on their approved roster, or you can't buy it. I doubt all the various models are on that roster. You might wish to check first before getting your hopes up. I don't know because I'd just not live there.

Roster of Handguns Certified for Sale - Firearms Division - California Dept. of Justice - Office of the Attorney General

You can also look to people like Wilson Combat who will build you a Beretta to your specification.

Beretta/Wilson 92G Brigadier Tactical ? Wilson Combat


----------



## Morgo (Dec 6, 2010)

Which model has a Stainless steel frame?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Maybe your best bet would be to ask Beretta Customer Service about this.
> They may be able to offer you a workaround, or a custom-assembled pistol to your specifications.


Beretta doesn't do custom work, unfortunately.

There has been a steel framed 92 variant in the past, but it was not a stainless frame.

Personally, the M9A3 is my favorite Beretta 92 variant. But, it is unfortunate that Beretta doesn't sell a steel variant with a frame safety at a reasonable price.


----------

